# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Moje iskustvo placentofagije

## Hojruk

Prije opisivanja moje odluke i iskustva same placentofagije, 
voljela bih se smjestiti u društvene "okvire" kako bih nekako objektivno pojasnila temelje moje osobnosti i odluku da nakon poroda konzumiram posteljicu. Fakultetski sam obrazovana, govorim nekoliko stranih jezika, puno putujem po svijetu, privatnik sam, relativno mlada majka, bavim se sportom, ekološkom poljoprivredom za vlastite potrebe, koristim platnene pelene, recikliram apsolutno sve što trošim...član sam nekoliko građanskih udruga, nosim štikle-ponekad, šminkam se i dobro kuham..znači-normalna, zdrava mlada žena..

Odluku da prakticiram placentofagiju sam donijela u razgovoru i dogovoru sa suprugom čak tri godine prije same trudnoće. Jednu smo večer gledali NAtional Geographic emisiju "U maternici" i nekako smo se blesavo pogledavali sa pitanjem: zašto svi sisavci (uključujući biljojede) jedu posteljicu nakon poroda, a mi- ljudi, "uber-sisavci" više ne?!!
I tu kreće naš put u otkrivanje znanosti, biologije i same logike koja stoji iza tog neobičnog rituala stručnog naziva- PLACENTOFAGIJA.

Ponovit ću ovdje pojedinosti koje je RODA već iznjela u svojoj rubrici na ovu temu, kako bih vam olakšala direktno razumijevanje teme.

Posteljica sadrži sljedeće hormone, koji se izlučuju NAKON poroda u posteljicu i služe isključivo za dobrobit majke:
 prostaglandin- potiče povlačenje maternice u početno stanje, time potpomaže čišćenju maternice i zaustavljanje krvarenja...
 oksitocin- hormon koji potiče laktaciju(često je u bolnicama nakon poroda "nude" dojiljama u sintetiziranoj verziji),...
 željezo- visoke vrijednosti željeza u posteljici logično potpomažu obnavljanju snage/općeg stanja nakon poroda
 corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH)- hormon koji smanjuje stres
 velike količine proteina i vitamina...
***samo konzumiranje posteljice dodatno potiče hipofizu u izlučivanje oksitocina


Nakon dugog istraživanja  na ovu temu i iskustava žena do kojih sam došla, kako u direktnom kontaktu(a vjerujte mi-ima ih i više nego slutite) tako i preko raznih svjetskih foruma-moja odluka je bila čvrsta i potpuno sam mirna očekivala taj dan...

Veliku sam potporu u tome imala od svojeg supruga koji je na kraju i pripremio posteljicu, izrezao ju na porcije i pripremao svakodnevno "čudotvorni napitak".
Placenta se jede sirova, gluposti oko kuhanja i komentara tipa "dinstanja na luku"-neka ostanu u razini babskog razgovora...
savjetovali su me da koristim šumsko voće i borovnice koje zamaskiraju mogući okus mesa..kako često jedem krvavi biftek(komad tijela životinje)- bez gađenja sam pristupila ovoj "misiji"...time ne osuđujem vaše gađenje.

Kako je ovo moje prvo iskustvo poroda; time i prvo iskustvo placentofagije-mogu samo govoriti o svome jedinstvenom iskustvu-bez usporedbe. 
Na vama je čitateljice da usporedite moje iskustvo sa svojima pa prosudite same učinkovitost ove neobične prakse.

DAkle,
kako bi se uspješno konzumirale sve vrijednosti iz posteljice, bitno je da porod bude prirodan, bez silnih "ljekova na bazi droga" i sličnih čuda medicine...

Treba vam- posuda s poklopcem za smrzavanje porcija, daska plastična za rezanje, nož, štapni mikser, slamčice(moj savjet), smrznuto šumsko voće i borovnice...i puno dobre volje i uvjerenja.
Posteljicu je Muž podijelio na 10 porcija dovoljnu za tjedan dana nakon poroda, prva tri dana sam jela dvije porcije dnevno, kasnije po jednu dnevno.

 Prvi dan nakon poroda, na kojem sam izgubila jako/dosta/puno krvi i bila bljeda ko krpa-kaže muž i ogledalo, popila sam dvije porcije shake-a.
Osjećala sam veliko poštovanje prema tom "ritualu".istu večer sam normalno šetala, snažna i osvježena i na kraju beskrajno sretna što je normalno kod čuda poroda koje smo zajedno doživjeli.

Ono  što mogu sumirati nakon evo-već pola godine nakon poroda je sljedeće:
- krvarila sam nakon poroda 6-8 dana,zapravo kao da sam imala malo dužu menstruaciju.
- mlijeka imam izrazito puno od samog početka, nisam patila od nikakvih upala i dan danas moram koristiti jastučiće za dojenje da ne promočim odjeću
- trbuh (a kaže ginekolog i maternica) mi se povukao u rekordnom roku, već nakon 10 dana do 2 tjedna sam bila ravna :Smile:  i jako sretna- što se taštine tiče
-o depresiji ne mogu govoriti jer sam bila i dan danas jesam jako sretna majka, koliko je sama placentofagija utjecala na to-nebih voljela razmišljati niti rasuđivati jer je vjerojatno apstraktna tema. Prošli smo boljke dojenačkih grčeva, nosili smo izmjenično Muž i ja Dijete na rukama i ljuljuškali dugo u noć, ali u nikojem trenutku nije bilo nervoze, ili moje tuge bilo koje postporođajne vrste....Dan danas uredno dojim i budim se bez prigovora dva puta po noći(računam da preko 9 mjeseci nisam spavala dulje od 4 sata u komadu); s puno ljubavi pružam sve što Djetetu treba..

Ono što mogu zaključiti na kraju iskustva je da sam zadovoljna i sretna što smo učinili tako veliku stvar za dobrobit svog zdravlja i svog djeteta, da sam apsolutno mirna i sigurna u svoju/našu odluku i da me ni sljedećih puta neće pokolebati niti jedna društvena osuda u mojoj odluci u prakticiranju placentofagije...
Zahvaljujem vam na vašem vremenu u čitanju ove teme.

S poštovanjem,
jedna Mama

----------


## Beti3

Kad sam vidjela naslov pobojala sam se da se radi o nekoj bakteriji koja ti jede posteljicu u trudnoći...
Kad ono, ništa opasno. Glavno da je beba dobro, a mama nek jede što god ju mila volja. 

I naravno svu dobrobit pripisuješ posteljici. Ali, znaš, sve tako može biti i ako jedeš uobičajenu hranu: i malo krvarenje i brza involucija maternice i puno mlijeka i nespavanje bez problema i ni malo depresije...

Samo se pitam kako si došla do posteljice, ne vjerujem da su ti u rodilištu spakirali "za ponijet"... :Smile:

----------


## andream

mene zanimaju sljedeće tehnikalije:
- što znači  "bitno je da porod bude prirodan, bez silnih "ljekova na bazi droga" - kakve su to droge? ja sam imala prekrasan prirodni porod, oba dva puta induciran zbog ozbiljnih zdravstvenih problema /tlak, visoka temp, visoki otkucaji CTGa/ - dobila sam drip i ne smatram ga drogom ako na to misliš? ili možda epiduralnu anesteziju koju sam također imala?
- ne razumijem vezu povlačenja trbuha u roku od 10 dana s jedenjem posteljice? isto tako i o imanju mlijeka - ja ga naime skoro pa i nisam imala i sumnjam da bih to postigla time?
- baš ne vidim kako bih usporedile ovakvo "iskustvo" sa našim "iskustvom", ispada da uspoređujemo jedenje vs nejedenje, pa ne vidim i kako mjeriti onda "učinkovitost"?
- i ne mogu vidjeti vezu na "dobrobit zdravlja djeteta" zbog toga-pa dijete je već porođeno (ili misliš možda na dojenje)?
Poštujem različitosti ali ova pitanja mi se neminovno nameću kao laiku pa eto pitam.

----------


## mimi 25

Hojruk, moram priznati prvi put sam procitala necije takvo iskustvo, a nisam znala ni da postoji naziv za konzumaciju posteljice. Eto, svaki dan se nauci nesto novo.
Citala sam da se posteljica moze pojesti, ali cini mi se da je bilo nesto da se osusi, pa se napravi prah......ne znam sad tocno....
Citajuci tvoj post malo sam ostala zacudjenja...... Neobicno mi je to. Mislim da ja to ne bi mogla.
I jos sirovu......
Tebi svaka cast na cvrstoci tvoje odluke jer to bas i nije ucestala praksa i drago mi je da je sve proslo super nakon poroda.
Kakve su reakcije tvoje okoline?

Beti3, bas su me nasmijali djelovi tvog posta

----------


## Smokvica.

Svasta li se na ovom forumu moze naucit  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ko voli nek izvoli, samo naprijed :Wink: 
Htjela bi samo napomenuti da je meni isto tako bilo i bez jedenja posteljice  :Cool:

----------


## winnerica

> Svasta li se na ovom forumu moze naucit 
> Ko voli nek izvoli, samo naprijed
> Htjela bi samo napomenuti *da je meni isto tako bilo i bez jedenja posteljice*


I meni isto, sva tri puta... I dalje me zanima otkud ti posteljica i gdje si to rodila, budući da se u svim našim bolnicama posteljica obavezno šalje na patohistološku dijagnozu?

----------


## Gaja

Stvarno se svašta može naučiti. Ako je to tvoj izbor, a jest, meni je to ok. Al da bi ja to učinila, ne bih. Nikad. Možda bas zato sto smo eto ljudi, a ne drugi sisavci i sto ne pamtim da bi netko rekao da su i naši preci, još oni iz Krapine, jeli svoju posteljicu ili svoje organe. Isto, ne bih rekla sa je linija, uspješno dojenje ili odsutnost depresije u uzrocno posljedicnoj vezi sa ovom konzumacijom.

----------


## Cubana

> Placenta se jede sirova,


Placenta se ne jede.
Učinkovitost se ne može usporediti na temelju jednog slučaja.
A kako će nas se naći masu koja će reći da su imale skoro isto postporodno iskustvo i bez samojedenja...
Tko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## Davor

Nije da me se tiče ali podržavam. Sasvim mi je u skladu s pravom žene da odlučuje što će sa svojim tijelom.

----------


## mimi 25

Mislim da zivotinje pojedu svoju posteljicu kako bi sakrile trag da je doslo do okota i, izmedju ostalog i na taj nacin smanjile sansu da ostali grabezljivci pronajdu mladuncad.

----------


## sillyme

> Kad sam vidjela naslov pobojala sam se da se radi o nekoj bakteriji koja ti jede posteljicu u trudnoći...


X  :Laughing: 

Inace, stvarno me zanima, da li si do te odluke da je jedes prijesnu dosla sama ili istrazivanjima po drugim forumima. Ja sam to nekako uvijek zamisljala da bi "civilizirani" covjek pojeo npr. kao fileke (kad vec skoro svo meso termicki obradjujemo milijunima godina) pa mi je ovo novost da se jede sirovo, iako naravno, ima logike posebno u analogiji s drugim sisavcima. 

PS - ontopic krvarenja meni je isto ovaj put prestalo prakticno nakon par dana, znam da sam zvala i svog ginekologa i bolnicu jer mi nikako nije bilo jasno odakle sad ne krvarim a ja poucena prethodnim iskustvom doma imala povecu zalihu onih VIR ulozaka od kojih na kraju nista  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

> Ono što mogu zaključiti na kraju iskustva je da sam zadovoljna i sretna što smo učinili tako veliku stvar za dobrobit svog zdravlja i svog djeteta, da sam apsolutno mirna i sigurna u svoju/našu odluku i da me ni sljedećih puta neće pokolebati niti jedna društvena osuda u mojoj odluci u prakticiranju placentofagije...


S obzriom da je forum i RL pun prica o tome kako hrabre majke ustraju u "grozotama" tipa dojenje djeteta, ne-davanje smokija 6-mjesecnim bebama, nosenju umjesto pustanju da place itd usprkos cestoj "drustvenoj" i unutarobiteljskoj osudi, nerazumijevanju i prigovaranju,  ne vidim zasto bi te (za sada neizrazena) "drustvena osuda" sprijecila u nastavku prakse kas si toliko zadovoljna ucincima. Zasto uopce ocekujes osudu?

----------


## Pinky

uf di uze šejk za doručak.... 
ovo mi spada u red laganini kanibalizma.
ne mogu zamisliti da jedem djelove ljudskog tijela, makar se radilo o mojoj posteljici.
i fasciniraju me ovi djelomični zaključci "tako su i prije", ovdje npr. zaključak da svi sisavci konzumiraju posteljicu  (a lipo je objašnjeno zašto životinje to rade) pa tako trebamo i mi, spada mi u red zaključaka mama koje daju djeci kravlje mlijeko sa 3 mjeseca jer je tako i njima njihova mama...

nikoga ne briga za evolucijske/civilizacijske napretke koji su se u međuvremenu dogodili.

također me fascinira ufuranost majki koje su rodile doma/jele posteljice i njihov stav da su uber i bolje majke, bliže djeci nego mi koje smo rodile po bolnicama ili na cr.
ja sam imala *PREDIVAN * porod cr i nijedno vaše žvakanje posteljice ili rađanje u kupatilu vas neće učiniti bližima djeci ili više mamama od mene.
toliko od mene.

a ko će jest nek jede, prijatno mu bilo.

----------


## n.grace

> također me fascinira ufuranost majki koje su rodile doma/jele posteljice i njihov stav da su uber i bolje majke, bliže djeci nego mi koje smo rodile po bolnicama ili na cr.
> ja sam imala *PREDIVAN * porod cr i nijedno vaše žvakanje posteljice ili rađanje u kupatilu vas neće učiniti bližima djeci ili više mamama od mene.
> toliko od mene.
> 
> a ko će jest nek jede, prijatno mu bilo.


Sve si rekla.  :Klap:

----------


## Ivček

Jako zanimljivo. Moram priznati da do sada nisam čula za placentofagiju ni kod ljudi ni kod drugih sisavaca. Ne mogu biti potpuno sigurna u koristi ali vjerujem da ne može ni štetiti barem ne više od razno raznih stvari koje jedemo ponekad. Osobno ne bih mogla popiti takav shake ako imalo ima okus mesa prvenstveno jer ga zadnjih 15 godina ne jedem. Druga prepreka je porod u bolnici gdje je dobro ako uopće uspijem vidjeti posteljicu.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Meni je sasvim svejedno što netko drugi jede. U tuđi lonac, krevet i novčanik ne gledam. Ja osobno ne bi nikad, želudac mi se diže na samu pomisao. Ali ako netko želi, nek izvoli... Hojruk je vjerovatno dobro promislila o tom činu kao što i sama opisuje. Na ovom prilično liberalnom forumu je napisala svoje iskustvo koje možda nekome pomogne. Mislim da onda nema mjesta zajedljivim komentarima.

----------


## marta

Moja je jos u frizeru. Doduse na znam jel joj izasao rok trajanja, al mogu vas pozvat na rucak  :Grin:

----------


## IvanaR

> S obzriom da je forum i RL pun prica o tome kako hrabre majke ustraju u "grozotama" tipa dojenje djeteta, ne-davanje smokija 6-mjesecnim bebama, nosenju umjesto pustanju da place itd usprkos cestoj "drustvenoj" i unutarobiteljskoj osudi, nerazumijevanju i prigovaranju,  ne vidim zasto bi te (za sada neizrazena) "drustvena osuda" sprijecila u nastavku prakse kas si toliko zadovoljna ucincima. Zasto uopce ocekujes osudu?


Zato što je žena realna. Dobila je više od jednog zajedljivog komentara.
Naravno da se zaključak ne može izvesti samo na osnovu jednog slučaja. Bilo bi potrebno uporediti npr prosečnu dužinu krvarenja i npr brzinu vraćanja materice  kod 50 žena koje su konzumirale posteljicu i 50 koje nisu, onda ponoviti studiju nekoliko puta u različitim centrima, i tek onda doneti zaključak. Budući da u našim bolnicama i rađanje u neležećem položaju doživljavaju kao naučnu fantastiku, nekako mislim da mi to istraživanje nećemo doživeti.
Usput mene je najviše iznenadila ideja da se posteljica konzumira nekoliko dana nakon porođaja, a ne u jednoj dozi, potpuno sam zaboravila da je civilizacija napredovala i da sad imamo i zamrzivač  :Razz:

----------


## Smajlich

> Meni je sasvim svejedno što netko drugi jede. U tuđi lonac, krevet i novčanik ne gledam. Ja osobno ne bi nikad, želudac mi se diže na samu pomisao. Ali ako netko želi, nek izvoli... Hojruk je vjerovatno dobro promislila o tom činu kao što i sama opisuje. Na ovom prilično liberalnom forumu je napisala svoje iskustvo koje možda nekome pomogne. Mislim da onda nema mjesta zajedljivim komentarima.


*Potpis! 
*

----------


## sophie girafe

I moja je u zamrzivacu, a muz me svako malo pita sto cemo s njom. Smoothie zamuti  :Laughing: 
*Ivana R*  velika je, ima tu za nahranit 4 osobe, nije je lako pojesti u jednom danu.

----------


## marta

Moj se boji da ce doci moja mama i zabunom pripremiti na saft  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

pa hebate, sad je proljeće, posadite neko stablo više i maknite ju iz frižidera  :Grin: 


ne znam kolika je beba, al malo pristojnosti ne škodi kad dođeš na novi forum. ono, pročitaš malo topike, a ne vadiš mast kako nemaš depresiju jer se budiš dva put po noći radi dojenja i spavaš 4 sata u komadu nakon poroda. to je ko dobitak na lotu, kakva depresija. pitaj apri  :Grin: 

sad sad me sjetila s nedavnog topika onig slika veganskog (!) partija :bljuuuuv: 

ajd ovo, kao lijek, mi je ipak prihvatljivije od "finest placenta dressing on pizza".  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

e da, baš me zanima nešto. posteljica je organ koji u principu, prije nego se dijete rodi već počinje biti - stara? nisam u tome, al sjećam se onih nekih stupnjeva starosti posteljice. između ostaloga, i štiti dijete od svega i svačega, kad majka npr puši, kažu da posteljica brže stari. dakle, i skuplja sve što ne valja, ne? ne moraš pušiti, ako živiš u gradu, udišeš smog, pa onda i hrana može biti ne znam koliko ekološka - nakuplja se to u toj posteljici. osim tih hormona koje si nabrojala, jel rađena analiza te posteljice na npr olovo? 
u principu jedeš nešto što je priroda namijenila - smeću. organ koji je obavio svoje. to čisto tehnički, ako govorimo o lijeku. i zanemarimo da mi se želudac diže od same pomisli na šejk s borovnicama  :Grin:

----------


## marta

S obzirom da sve zivotinje, i biljojedi i mesojedi uglavnom pojedu posteljicu, rekla bih da tesko da ju je priroda namijenila smecu.

----------


## marta

Zapravo, ne sve, vec smo imali neki topic o tome, mislim da deve i morske krave ne pojedu posteljicu, ali normala je da ju recimo pojedu ovce, koze, i sl. Dakle cvijeto, tesko da je smecu namijenjena.

----------


## Beti3

cvijeta, sva su ti pitanja na mjestu, a i odgovori. 

I ne shvaćam čemu posteljicu držati u frižideru. Posteljica služi samo i jedino bebi. Onog časa kad je beba rođena, posteljica više ne treba. Nikome.

Ili možda ipak treba...

----------


## Davor

Kozmetičkoj industriji?

----------


## Anemona

> S obzirom da sve zivotinje, i biljojedi i mesojedi uglavnom pojedu posteljicu, rekla bih da tesko da ju je priroda namijenila smecu.


Netko je več napisao da životinje pojedu posteljicu da sakriju tragove rođenja mladunca. Meni je to logičnije objašnjenje.

Prisustvovala sam puno puta kao babica kad se mačka kotila (nije htjela bez mene, samo je hodala i zvala me) i onaj zvuk mljackanja posteljice mi se nimalo ne sviđa. :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

jedan od argumenata za porod kod kuće, bespelenaštvo, produženo dojenje.... je da su to tako radile naše bake

zanima me jesu li naše bake jele postljicu?
ne mislim baš na bake, ali je li kada u ljudskoj povijesti bilo uobičajeno da žena pojede posteljicu?

pa mislim nije mi koza baš neki uzor na koji bi se trebala ugledati

----------


## marta

Odgovarala sam cvijeti koja je napisala da je posteljicu priroda nakon poroda namijenila smecu. Opcenito gledano - nije. Sad hocemo li mi bacanje posteljice smatrati civilizacijskim dostignucem samo je stvar tocke gledista.

----------


## seni

> Moja je jos u frizeru. Doduse na znam jel joj izasao rok trajanja, al mogu vas pozvat na rucak


 :Laughing: 
Ja mislim da ako se javis u neki kuharski sou, da će to biti glavni hit.

----------


## marta

Misliš na večeru za 5? Wooow, kakvo bi toooo iskustvo bilo!!!

----------


## seni

A sad ozbiljno.
Hojruk je odlučila podjelti svoje iskustvo s nama. Slobodna smo zemlja. Neka svatko jede sto god hoće.
U drugi dio njenog posta, to jest objašnjenje da je jedenje posteljice zaslužno za sve one benefite koje je nabrojila, bas ne vjerujem.
Ali ako ona vjeruje, te ako joj je smekalo, u zdravlje.

----------


## marta

Istina seni, potpisujem. Mislim da u danasnje vrijeme kad se mi u odnosu na nase pretke jaaako dobro hranimo, zapravo nije neophodno pojesti i posteljicu, a da bi osjetili ovakve ili onakve benefite. Moze pomoci u nekim slucajevima, ali ne mislim da bi dobrobit bila ocigledna kod svake zene.

----------


## Gaja

Nisu jele ni prabake naših prabaka. Ni one prije njih. Nisu, jer je čovjek ipak uber životinja. Nesumnjivo najinteligentnija. Posteljica je jednokratni organ koji stari, koji filtrira sve sto može negativno da ne dodje do djeteta. I stari i propada. Posteljica je osim toga, ljudsko tijelo. Zato je ja ne bi jela. Ni sirovu ni obradjenu. Da sam rodila doma, možda bi je pokopala u vrt i na njoj posadila stablo. pa nek stablo koje raste oda priznanje tom doista čudesnom organu.
Ali opet, tko god smatra da je jedenje posteljicu ispravno i korisno, nemam ništa protiv.

----------


## Anemona

> Istina seni, potpisujem. Mislim da u danasnje vrijeme kad se mi u odnosu na nase pretke jaaako dobro hranimo, zapravo nije neophodno pojesti i posteljicu, a da bi osjetili ovakve ili onakve benefite. Moze pomoci u nekim slucajevima, ali ne mislim da bi dobrobit bila ocigledna kod svake zene.


X

----------


## Pinky

> Nisu jele ni prabake naših prabaka. Ni one prije njih. Nisu, jer je čovjek ipak uber životinja. Nesumnjivo najinteligentnija. Posteljica je jednokratni organ koji stari, koji filtrira sve sto može negativno da ne dodje do djeteta. I stari i propada. Posteljica je osim toga, ljudsko tijelo. Zato je ja ne bi jela. Ni sirovu ni obradjenu. Da sam rodila doma, možda bi je pokopala u vrt i na njoj posadila stablo. pa nek stablo koje raste oda priznanje tom doista čudesnom organu.
> Ali opet, tko god smatra da je jedenje posteljicu ispravno i korisno, nemam ništa protiv.


baš lipo rečeno. sve o čemu bi mogli pričati na ovoj temi sažeto je u par rečenica.

----------


## andream

a gdje nam je nestala otvarateljica teme?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Lijepo, autorica se više neće javiti, ali je barem pismeno i informativno to napisala, zadovoljna je sobom i svojim životom.
 Čitala sam napreskokce, skoro sam i oči zatvarala ne nekim dijelovima, neka mi ne zamjeri, meni je gadljivo i kad nekome fali prednji zub i još tako x bezveznih stvari, a di neće...no, tko želi, dobar mu tek.

----------


## Ifigenija

Dobro da nije došlo do neke infekcije u tom tkivu tijekom poroda, a i baratanja njome, mogu samo reć - ajde, nek je sve dobro prošlo, al nemoj više, nemoj opet
Al sam se dobro i nasmijala, posebno Beti3. Dobro žena kaže!

----------


## IvanaR

> I moja je u zamrzivacu, a muz me svako malo pita sto cemo s njom. Smoothie zamuti 
> *Ivana R*  velika je, ima tu za nahranit 4 osobe, nije je lako pojesti u jednom danu.


Ma samo sam se šalila, kad sam pročitala placentofagija odmah sam se setila svoje mačke koja je upravo to uradila oba puta kada se macila, tako da je meni praktično nova bila samo ideja da bi mogla da stavi placentu u zamrzivač.

----------


## klara

Autorica teme se potrudila napisati svoje iskustvo, cemu zajedljivi komentari?
Ocekivala sam vise liberalnosti na ovom forumu

----------


## mikka

nisam znala da se tako zove, mislila sam da je neka bolest posteljice u pitanju kad sam vidla naslov

ja sam moje dvije nedavno zasadila, i to prinudno na brzinu jer je mami riknuo zamrzivac pa sam morala rijesiti ovu od k., a kad vec sadim tu zasadila sam i n.-inu. i jos jednu biljku za f., da svatko ima nesto. prvih par noci sam se bojala da ce ih neki pas iskopati i pojesti, ali to se na srecu nije dogodilo.

inace nisam sigurna da bi ih mogla pojesti, pogotovo ne sirove u sejku, eventualno onak u prahu u kapsulama kak rade vani, onda bi mi bilo svejedno, ko da pijem bilo koji lijek

----------


## marta

Vidim da su šejkovi naglo dosli na loš glas.

----------


## mikka

mislis šeici  :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ocekivala sam vise liberalnosti na ovom forumu


ja mislim da je ovaj forum turbo liberalan
i komentari na ovu temu su pokazatelj toga

----------


## Cubana

> ja mislim da je ovaj forum turbo liberalan
> i komentari na ovu temu su pokazatelj toga


Neki jedu posteljicu, neki krv (šta ono beše, ne sjećam se dobro...)
Ima svega. 
Liberalno je sve dopušteno (ne znam kako i braniti), al i komentirati je liberalno.

----------


## Svimbalo

> ja mislim da je ovaj forum turbo liberalan
> i komentari na ovu temu su pokazatelj toga


Apsolutno.
Zamišljam ovu priču na recimo Indexu. Nakon par komentara već bi to bila četnička infiltracija ili nešto tome slično, garnirano svim mogućim prikazima gađenja.

----------


## Rivendell

Ja sam htjela zasaditi stabalce, ali na zalost nemam nikakav vrt da to ucinim...

----------


## sophie girafe

meni je bilo bezveze da moj organ zavrsi u spalionici medicinskog otpada pa sam ih lijepo zamolila da mi spreme za doma. I evo je sad doma  :Smile: .Pojest je necu, to mi je bljak. Htjela bi je staviti u teglu sa zemljom i zasadit u tegli ruzu, sve to na balkonu. Ali me frka da ce smrdit kad zatopli. Sto vi mislite? :Very Happy:  ( da sad ne otvaram drugu temu)

----------


## kljucic

> meni je isto toliko nevjerojatno u što sve ljudi vjeruju i za čim se sve povode


a tko je taj tko će odlučiti u što je prihvatljivo vjerovati, a u što ne?
ovo je retoričko pitanje

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A eto, cudile su se mnoge i dojenju. Jos se sad cude neke i misle da trebas bebu pokriti plahtom kad dojis. Cude se doktori ovdje kako to u svijetu zene prezive porod bez dripa, epiziotomije i klistira? Ajme meni! Cude se tome sto vani zene normalno jedu i piju za vrijeme poroda. Mislim da smo mi opcenito narod koji se svemu cudi. Ni ja tu nisam iznimka. Cudim se tome da se ljudi svemu cude lol!
No eto jedna stranica, pa slobodno baci oko:
http://placentanetwork.com/




> Hvala Yummy!
> Znaš li možda neki forum, grupu gdje te žene komuniciraju (strani ili Hr, svejedno)? 
> Kad tu na forum nešto napišeš, samo te popljuju , a nemaju pojma ništa o tome.  Ja ne znam kaj se hrvatice čude placentofagiji kao picek glisti.

----------


## n.grace

> a tko je taj tko će odlučiti u što je prihvatljivo vjerovati, a u što ne?
> ovo je retoričko pitanje


ključić, ne želim cijepati dlake
u svemu moraju postojati granice
a placentofagija mi je u rangu točanja kruha u menstrualnu krv, kako je netko ovdje napisao
potpuno besmisleno i odbojno

a tvoje pitanje, iako retoričko, mi ovdje nema nikakvog smisla

isto tako i usporedba s dojenjem

----------


## Anemona

Vezano za čuđenje ili ne, polazim od činjenice da žene nikad nisu jele posteljicu.
(Naravno, ako postoji kakav link da su stvarno jele, dobrodošao je).
Fiziološki porod, dojenje,... sve postoji od davnina, ali konzumiranje ljudske posteljice ne (opet se ograđujem, barem koliko ja znam).

----------


## leonisa

ja mogu shvatiti s jedne strane.
naime, sopamo se hormonima kroz cijeli zivot. kemijskim.
ovo je samo neki klik u nasoj glavi kako dozivljavamo i sta je nama prihvatljivije.

s druge strane, ne mogu zamisliti koliko bi mlijeka imala da sam je pojela, bit ce ne za cijelo selo, vec metropolu  :lool: 
ocu reci, i mlijeka sam imala, krvna slika mi je bila perfektna iako sam cijeli zivot anemicna, maternica se vratila na svoju velicinu. ok krvarila sam dugo, ali nakon prvog poroda sam jaaaako malo.
tako da ne bi generalizirala da su odredjene pojave/benificije bas zbog hormona iz posteljice.

takodjer razmisljam i o stetnim tvarima koje je n.grace spomenula, koje posteljica filtrira.

----------


## lulu-mama

Zasto one kojima se placentofagija gadi i nemaju o tome nista za reci, imaju potrebu pisati o tome kako im se to gadi? 
Nikog ne zanima jel vi volite jesti spinat, brokulu, kelj ili placentu.

----------


## Anemona

> Zasto one kojima se placentofagija gadi i nemaju o tome nista za reci, imaju potrebu pisati o tome kako im se to gadi? 
> Nikog ne zanima jel vi volite jesti spinat, brokulu, kelj ili placentu.


Mene zanima od kud je krenula ta potreba za jedenjem posteljice?

----------


## n.grace

> Zasto one kojima se placentofagija gadi i nemaju o tome nista za reci, imaju potrebu pisati o tome kako im se to gadi? 
> Nikog ne zanima jel vi volite jesti spinat, brokulu, kelj ili placentu.


rekla sam dovoljno o tome, ne znam otkud ti to da nemam ništa za reći
pa da ti ponovim - smatram je besmislenom i potencijalno štetnom

----------


## seni

produktivnije od cudenja cudenju je napisati nesto pametno, sto svima daje prostor za razmisljanje.
dakle netko kaze, da su u posteljici stetne tvari, drugi kaze da je puna dobrih hormona.
pa razmisljajmo.

o cudenju cudenju tesko je bilo sto pametno reci. eto i tu gdje ja zivim, a nije hrvatska, jedenje placente nije uobicajna i rasirena pojava.

----------


## kljucic

> ključić, ne želim cijepati dlake
> u svemu moraju postojati granice
> a placentofagija mi je u rangu točanja kruha u menstrualnu krv, kako je netko ovdje napisao
> potpuno besmisleno i odbojno
> 
> a tvoje pitanje, iako retoričko, mi ovdje nema nikakvog smisla
> 
> isto tako i usporedba s dojenjem


slažem se da moraju postojati granice. ali one bi trebale biti osobne. i mi bi ih trebali poštovati, te tuđe granice.
naravno, ako se ne tiču interesa opće zajednice
ja osobno ne bih jela svoju posteljicu jer mi je, kao i tebi, besmisleno i odbojno, ali zato ne omalovažavam one koje bi.

----------


## n.grace

jako je nategnuto koje se tuđe granice trebaju poštovati
i ovdje to nije tema
ja pišem iskreno, bez umatanja u celofan
ako to smatraš omalovažavanjem, samo daj

----------


## Zuska

Za početak treba razlikovati kritiku osobe od kritike nekog njenog čina ili izjave. 
To nije isto, a optuživanje za jedno, a zapravo se dogodilo drugo, onemogućava raspravu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

U kini se od davnina konzumirala posteljica. Sad je tu pitanje, da li samo radi kineza trebamo jesti poseljicu? Da li su oni u pravu a mi u krivu? Da li smo mi zapravo poput delfina, pa ne trebamo konzumirati posteljicu? Hvalimo se kako su nam majmuni najblizi rodjaci a oni jedu svoju posteljicu. Tko je sad tu u pravu a tko u krivu? Da napomenem da smo mi jedini sisavci koji konzumiramo mlijeko drugih sisavaca i jedini sisavci koji piju mlijko kad im je vrijeme dojenastva proslo. Isto bih voljela navesti da neki nikada nisu dojeni, cak ni formulom, jer prje prve formule, majke koje nisu imale mlijeka su bebama davale zdrobljeni kruh u pivi. Mnoge su bebe umrle, ali su mnoge prezivjele. 
Ispada da smo mi jedina vrsta koja ne zna sto je za nas prirodno, a sto nije. Treba li jesti posteljicu ili ne, je definitivno pitanje koje vrijedi istraziti umjesto osuditi. Mene osobno to jako zanima. Zato i zelim cuti iskustva majki koje su svoju posteljicu konzumirale.




> Vezano za čuđenje ili ne, polazim od činjenice da žene nikad nisu jele posteljicu.
> (Naravno, ako postoji kakav link da su stvarno jele, dobrodošao je).
> Fiziološki porod, dojenje,... sve postoji od davnina, ali konzumiranje ljudske posteljice ne (opet se ograđujem, barem koliko ja znam).

----------


## Anemona

Yummy mummy, nisam primjetila da osuđujem, ali se svakako na neki način čudim od kud bi potekao takav običaj, koja mu je podloga?

----------


## Deaedi

> U kini se od davnina konzumirala posteljica. Sad je tu pitanje, da li samo radi kineza trebamo jesti poseljicu? Da li su oni u pravu a mi u krivu? Da li smo mi zapravo poput delfina, pa ne trebamo konzumirati posteljicu? Hvalimo se kako su nam majmuni najblizi rodjaci a oni jedu svoju posteljicu. Tko je sad tu u pravu a tko u krivu? .


Pa neke vrste jedu posteljicu, neke jedu svoju djecu nakon poroda, ne kužim tu usporedbu sa životinjama.

----------


## Deaedi

> Yummy mummy, nisam primjetila da osuđujem, ali se svakako na neki način čudim od kud bi potekao takav običaj, koja mu je podloga?


Ja bi rekla od želje za pretjerivanjem i nagonom da se bude drugačiji...Kao i oni koji npr. sudjeluju u reality show...da naprave nešto šokantno...

----------


## Anemona

Dodatak: znam da sisavci jedu posteljicu, ali sam uvijek imala dojam da je razlog prikrivanje tragova, sisavci i poližu mlado nakon okota, pa sam tu ipak zahvalna na "civiliziranijim" metodama.

Iskreno me zanima iz kojeg bismo razloga trebali jesti posteljicu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> ja mogu shvatiti s jedne strane.
> naime, sopamo se hormonima kroz cijeli zivot. kemijskim.
> ovo je samo neki klik u nasoj glavi kako dozivljavamo i sta je nama prihvatljivije.
> 
> s druge strane, ne mogu zamisliti koliko bi mlijeka imala da sam je pojela, bit ce ne za cijelo selo, vec metropolu 
> ocu reci, i mlijeka sam imala, krvna slika mi je bila perfektna iako sam cijeli zivot anemicna, maternica se vratila na svoju velicinu. ok krvarila sam dugo, ali nakon prvog poroda sam jaaaako malo.
> tako da ne bi generalizirala da su odredjene pojave/benificije bas zbog hormona iz posteljice.
> 
> takodjer razmisljam i o stetnim tvarima koje je n.grace spomenula, koje posteljica filtrira.


Ja sam bas imala suprotan problem. NIsam imala mlijeka 5 dana, beba je vristala od gladi, krvarila sam ko luda. Nikad prije nisam bila anemicna, ali sam postala nakon poroda. Stavili su me na jako tesku terapiju zeljezom od koje sam imala krvavu stolicu. Bila sam totalno iscrpljena i umorna. Onda citam iskustva placentofagije i pitam se trebamo li konzumirati posteljicu i da li bi imala drugacije iskustvo da sam pojela svoju posteljicu?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy mummy, nisam primjetila da osuđujem, ali se svakako na neki način čudim od kud bi potekao takav običaj, koja mu je podloga?


Mene isto to zanima. Zato i citam dosta o tome. Iskreno, ne znam trebamo li stvarno jesti posteljicu ili ne. Zato i nisam pojela svoju  :Wink:  Mnoga istrazivanja pokazuju da zivotinje to ne cine samo kako bi sakrile trag. Zapravo sama struktura posteljice upucuje da bi mogli postajati i drugi razlozi. Neka istrazivanja na stakorima su cak dokazala da nakon konzumiranja posteljice, prag boli im se povisio, sto ih je ucinilo spremnijim na druge porode. Isto je vazno napomenuti da su sva istrazivanja sprovedena iskljucivo na zivotinjama. Isto tako valja napomenuti da je zabranjeno vrsiti testiranja na majkama dojiljama, vjerojatno zato to i ostaje na nekoj vrsti alternateive i tek kroz kojih 10 godina, ako ce iskustvo pokazati tocnim da zene brze zacijeljuju, imaju puno mlijeka, radjaju lakse, to ce imati nekakve znanstvene osnove

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zivotinje jedu svoje mlade kad su ugrozene, zene ih abortiraju. Mene ne zanima toliko da li je konzumiranje posteljice degutantno ili ne. Vise me zanima, da li bismo i mi trebali jesti ili ne? Odnosno, ima li zapravo kakve koristi od toga. Prisjecam se proslog poroda i cekanja da mi nadodje mlijeko, anemije, baby bluesa, da budem iskrena, pojela bi govno da izbjegnem ponovno iskustvo stuacije nakon poroda.




> Pa neke vrste jedu posteljicu, neke jedu svoju djecu nakon poroda, ne kužim tu usporedbu sa životinjama.

----------


## Deaedi

> Zivotinje jedu svoje mlade kad su ugrozene, zene ih abortiraju. Mene ne zanima toliko da li je konzumiranje posteljice degutantno ili ne. Vise me zanima, da li bismo i mi trebali jesti ili ne? Odnosno, ima li zapravo kakve koristi od toga. Prisjecam se proslog poroda i cekanja da mi nadodje mlijeko, anemije, baby bluesa, da budem iskrena, pojela bi govno da izbjegnem ponovno iskustvo stuacije nakon poroda.



To ti placebo efekt, ako netko kaze da mu je kako kažeš, govno pomoglo, pa onda i drugi pojedu i misle da im bolje od toga. Ja bi rekla da je to jedan trend, koji, nadam se neće biti popularan, jer je između ostalog, meni osobno degutantan.

----------


## kljucic

ako je stvarno tako, da nema nikakvih konkretnih istraživanja na ženama (a ne vidim da je itko podastrao neke utemeljene dokaze), osobno se ne bih usudila govoriti da je ova praksa isključivo placebo

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nego, kad smo kod placente, placeba i ostalog, razmisljala sam da kontaktiram tu firmu koja radi plule od  placente. Radi se o grupi nutricionista koji imaju isto tako medicinske skole i jos su pored toga zavrsili tecaj iskljucivo  sto se tice konzumiranja placente. Ako zelite, slobodno napisite pitanja koja vas najvise zanimaju vezano uz to, pa da im posaljem. Tako mozemo cuti odgovore iskljucivo iz prve ruke. Sto kazete?

----------


## lulu-mama

> ...da naprave nešto šokantno...


Je baš. Majke koje se odluče na takav korak baš zanima tuđe mišljenje, to rade da bi zadovoljile potrebe očekivanja drugih da budu šokirani. Com'on. To je jedna prilično intimna stvar. Sumnjam da i jedna od tih žena tako otvoreno priča o tome u zajednici koja tome nije naklonjena (čitaj: većina zajednica)




> takodjer razmisljam i o stetnim tvarima koje je n.grace spomenula, koje posteljica filtrira.


Posteljica filtrira štetne tvari. Ona nije akumulator istih. Štetne tvari se potom izbaciju kroz majčine otvore (bubrege, kožu...) van. Isto kao i bubrezi i jetra, i placenta ima vrlo sličnu ulogu. 
Placenta sigurno nije puna štetnih tvari. 
A da li je puna "dobrih" tvari (potrebnih hormona, željeza, itd) koje su potrebene ženi nakon poroda, to još ni sama nisam sigurna.  :Smile: 




> Nego, kad smo kod placente, placeba i ostalog, razmisljala sam da kontaktiram tu firmu koja radi plule od  placente. Radi se o grupi nutricionista koji imaju isto tako medicinske skole i jos su pored toga zavrsili tecaj iskljucivo  sto se tice konzumiranja placente. Ako zelite, slobodno napisite pitanja koja vas najvise zanimaju vezano uz to, pa da im posaljem. Tako mozemo cuti odgovore iskljucivo iz prve ruke. Sto kazete?


Jel možeš pitati koji se sastojci (i okvirno kojim količinama) nalaze u placenti?
Osim toga, možda bi bilo korisno saznati od kakvog se točno tkiva placenta sastoji (npr. znamo da nije mišić, ali možda nešto slično crijevima, bubregu, ili žilama)?
A ako daju besplatno recepture: možda bi stručnjaci mogli savjetovati kako je kapsulirati (iako ne vjerujem da će to podjeliti).

Možda se još kojeg pitanja sjetim tokom dana...

----------


## cvijeta73

> Isto kao i bubrezi i jetra, i placenta ima vrlo sličnu ulogu. 
> Placenta sigurno nije puna štetnih tvari. 
> .


pa ako je kao bubrezi i jetra, vidi što kaže pliva zdravlje:




> Uz to, stanovita umjerenost i kontrola u prehrani ovom vrstom namirnica potrebna je iz razloga pojave simptoma trovanja. Neki od ovih organa predstavljaju mjesta u organizmu preko kojih se čisti, odnosno filtrira krv, pa se u pojedinim slučajevima u njima mogu naći zaostale rezidue stranih tvari, lijekova, umjetnih gnojiva, pesticida... Najbolje je koristiti uvijek kad je to moguće iznutrice mladih životinja.


placentofagija samo za mame do 25-te  :lool:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ima na internetu kako je kapsulirati, citala sam, pa mogu odmah objasniti proceduru. Placenta odmah mora u hladnjacu. Zato je potrebno da roditelji vec u bolnicu donesu kutiju s ledom. Placenta se odvoji nakon toga od pupkovine i stavi se u steemer (masinu sa vodenom parom) u glavnom, neko je vrijeme na pari, nakon toga se nareze na tanke dijelove i stavi se u pecnicu na najnizu temperaturu kako korisne tvari ne bi bile unistene i u pecnici je 8-9 sati, dok nije totalno posusena (kao mumija)
Nakon toga se stavi u blender i samelje u prah. Taj prah se stavlja u kapsule i uglvnom se od jedne placente dobije 150-200 kapsula.




> Je baš. Majke koje se odluče na takav korak baš zanima tuđe mišljenje, to rade da bi zadovoljile potrebe očekivanja drugih da budu šokirani. Com'on. To je jedna prilično intimna stvar. Sumnjam da i jedna od tih žena tako otvoreno priča o tome u zajednici koja tome nije naklonjena (čitaj: većina zajednica)
> 
> 
> Posteljica filtrira štetne tvari. Ona nije akumulator istih. Štetne tvari se potom izbaciju kroz majčine otvore (bubrege, kožu...) van. Isto kao i bubrezi i jetra, i placenta ima vrlo sličnu ulogu. 
> Placenta sigurno nije puna štetnih tvari. 
> A da li je puna "dobrih" tvari (potrebnih hormona, željeza, itd) koje su potrebene ženi nakon poroda, to još ni sama nisam sigurna. 
> 
> 
> Jel možeš pitati koji se sastojci (i okvirno kojim količinama) nalaze u placenti?
> ...

----------


## Anemona

Ponavljam, meni je nevjerojatno da posteljica stvarno ima takva svojstva, da je onda praljudi ili ljudi prije npr. 500 godina ne bi koristili u te svrhe.
To mi je nemoguće, da bi priroda napravila nešto tako korisno i dostupno, a da se ljudska vrta toga rješava od prvog dana. 
Stvarno ne vjerujem.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

The most important nutrients found in rich supply in the placenta include:
Stem Cells and Growth Factors
Iron – essential for oxygen absorption in the cells
Vitamins B6 – aids in the making of antibodies
Vitamin E – for healing damaged skin cells
Oxytocin hormone – essential for facilitating birth and breastfeeding
Corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) – responsible for reducing stress levels
Cytokins – Fibroblasts that trigger cell metabolism healing and replacing damaged cells and tissue

----------


## Anemona

Ne znam, jednostavno nisam taj tip (od sirovog mesa, krvi i slično). Ne konzumiram takve stvari ni u redovnoj prehrani.
Bez obzira na sve, ako imam izbora uvijek ću radije popiti kapsulu željeza s brdom dodataka, nego npr. 2 dcl krvi.

----------


## seni

> Vise me zanima, da li bismo i mi trebali jesti ili ne? Odnosno, ima li zapravo kakve koristi od toga.


odgovor na ovo pitanje, bojim se da neces dobiti. u smislu, treceg lica mnozine: da li mi trebamo jesti? sumnjam, da postoje istrazivanja, koja to jednoznacno tvrde.

ali ako si ti u ovim linkovima nasla argumente, koji tvrde da je to dobro, pa pojedi svoju buducu placentu.  :Smile: 
to ti stvarno nitko ne moze, a niti zeli zabraniti.

----------


## lulu-mama

Yummy, a na kojij se temp pari, i koliko dugo?
Na kojoj temp se susi?

----------


## Anemona

> Yummy, a na kojij se temp pari, i koliko dugo?
> Na kojoj temp se susi?


Zar bi stvarno probala doma to napraviti?

----------


## lulu-mama

> Zar bi stvarno probala doma to napraviti?


Pa naravno da bi.
Ako se slučajno odlučim na takvo nešto, onda bi ih kapsulirala. Jer mi se gadi meso. Ne znam jel bi imala želudac pojesti to u shaku.
A i razmišljam: ako ih i ne odlučim odmah pojesti, a npr. izgubim mlijeko, u kapsulicama ih uvijek mogu pojesti i probati na takav način povratiti laktaciju.
Ne znam jel to moguće?

----------


## Anemona

Pa nisu to krumpiri da ih spremiš u podrum, mislim da treba ipak malo veče znanje da se ne otruješ posteljicom.

----------


## lulu-mama

Otrujes???
Jel ti to ozbiljno?

----------


## Beti3

Radiš kapsule???
Jel ti to ozbiljno?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Otrujes???
> Jel ti to ozbiljno?


Ne volim viriti ljudima u tanjur, pa se tako ni sada necu upustati u to.  :Grin: 
Ovako, sa strane, interesantna tema, premalo znanstvenih dokaza (na bilo koju stranu) za moj ukus, tako da i dalje citam sa zanimanjem...

Aaali, na ovo moram priupitati: da uzmes jetricu, kuhas ju na pari, pa ju susis u pecnici, sameljes i stavis u kapsule sa namjerom da ju konzumiras mozda tjednima i mjesecima nakon pripreme, ne bi bila nimalo zabrinuta za konzumnu ispravnost iste?

Mene bude malo frka konzumirati kucno susene rajcice kad duze stoje, da nema plijesni i slicnih nusprodukata susenja u slabo kontroliranim (da ne kazem odokativnim) uvjetima  :Unsure:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

http://www.cafemom.com/journals/read...ons_w_Pictures

eto instrukcije  :Wink: 




> Yummy, a na kojij se temp pari, i koliko dugo?
> Na kojoj temp se susi?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Samo da napomenem, laktacija se uvijek moze povratiti. Moja ujna je sina dojila prve 2 godine. Kad je navrsio 3 godine, mali je iznenada htio opet cicati. Ponovo je dobila mlijeko. Cak zene koje su usvojile djecu i nikada nisu rodile mogu dojiti. Dovoljna je zelja, fizicki kontakt sa bebom i drzanje bebe na prsima 10-20 puta dnevno. Mlijeko se moze povratiti sa placentom ili bez. Mene samo zanima, moze li sa placentom mlijeko brze doci?




> Pa naravno da bi.
> Ako se slučajno odlučim na takvo nešto, onda bi ih kapsulirala. Jer mi se gadi meso. Ne znam jel bi imala želudac pojesti to u shaku.
> A i razmišljam: ako ih i ne odlučim odmah pojesti, a npr. izgubim mlijeko, u kapsulicama ih uvijek mogu pojesti i probati na takav način povratiti laktaciju.
> Ne znam jel to moguće?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Pa nisu to krumpiri da ih spremiš u podrum, mislim da treba ipak malo veče znanje da se ne otruješ posteljicom.


Ljudi suse prsut i jedu ga, pa se ne otruju s njime. Kazu da nema nista gore od stare ribe, pa se jos nitko nije otrovao susenim bakalarom. Iskreno, ne mislim da je to neka svjetska mudrost. Ono sto stvarno zelim znati je da li djeluje?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ljudi suse prsut i jedu ga, pa se ne otruju s njime. Kazu da nema nista gore od stare ribe, pa se jos nitko nije otrovao susenim bakalarom. Iskreno, ne mislim da je to neka svjetska mudrost. Ono sto stvarno zelim znati je da li djeluje?


Za prsut se zna kako i zasto se sto radi, desetljecima. Prsut se soli, stisce da se iscijedi sva krv, pa se dimi-sve prirodni, provjereni procesi konzervacije. 
Kucno kapsuliranje bilo koje iznutrice mi se cini kao malo prerizicno.

Bojim se da odgovor na to pitanje tesko da ces dobiti, pogotovo na ovaj nacin, na forumu sa malo osobnih iskustava. 
Cak i da odlucis probati nakon sljedeceg poroda i doista ti mlijeko brze nadode, opet neces znati je li od placente ili bi i samo po sebi jednako brzo nadoslo.

Ne znam, istrazuj dalje...

----------


## n.grace

> Cak i da odlucis probati nakon sljedeceg poroda i doista ti mlijeko brze nadode, opet neces znati je li od placente ili bi i samo po sebi jednako brzo nadoslo.


upravo tako
i meni se kapsuliranje, bez ikakvog konzervansa, čini rizičnim

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eh, maco papucarice, dobro si to zamijetila, da se iscijedi sva krv. Ovdje obicno zene koje to rade imaju takozvano kasnije rezanje pupkovine. Drugim rijecima, rezanje pupkovine odmah je uglavnom nepotrebno, a u nekim slucajevima stetno. Drugim rijecima, dokle god pupkovina pulsira, beba jos uvijek prima krv iz pupkovine i posteljice koja joj je potrebna. Tek kad pupkovina prestane pulsirati, ona se veze i reze (izmedju 20 i 60 minute nakon poroda). Takva pupkovina je potpuno bijele ili svijetloroze boje, a posteljica nije puna krvi.
Danas se općenito smatra da je rano rezanje pupkovine neškodljivo po majku i po dijete.  S obzirom da posteljica nastavlja svoju funkciju se dok dijete nije sposobno disati i primati kisik preko svojih pluća, a ne preko pupčanih krvnih žila. Dijete kojem je odmah rezana pupkovina gubi svoj dotadašnji izvor kisika te je primorano preuranjeno učiniti prvi udah čime u pluća na grubi način dolazi zrak. Takav prvi udah u djeteta izaziva intenzivni osjećaj pečenja unutar dišnih puteva. Zgrčeni izraz lica praćen plačem (smatra se normalnim) u biti je znak intenzivne patnje. Za usporedbu, prvi udah, nakon prestanka pulsiranja pupkovine ili još bolje izlaska posteljice prije rezanja pupkovine, protiče gotovo nezapaženo uz opušteno i vedro lice djeteta.




> Za prsut se zna kako i zasto se sto radi, desetljecima. Prsut se soli, stisce da se iscijedi sva krv, pa se dimi-sve prirodni, provjereni procesi konzervacije. 
> Kucno kapsuliranje bilo koje iznutrice mi se cini kao malo prerizicno.
> 
> Bojim se da odgovor na to pitanje tesko da ces dobiti, pogotovo na ovaj nacin, na forumu sa malo osobnih iskustava. 
> Cak i da odlucis probati nakon sljedeceg poroda i doista ti mlijeko brze nadode, opet neces znati je li od placente ili bi i samo po sebi jednako brzo nadoslo.
> 
> Ne znam, istrazuj dalje...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pokusala sam googlati slucaj infekcije radi konzumiranja placente ili kapsula. Nisam nasla nista, ali eto nekih pitanja i odgovora:
http://placentamom.weebly.com/faq.html

----------


## Anemona

> Pokusala sam googlati slucaj infekcije radi konzumiranja placente ili kapsula. Nisam nasla nista, ali eto nekih pitanja i odgovora:
> http://placentamom.weebly.com/faq.html


A kako bi i našla odgovore, kad nitko to ne radi u kućnoj radinosti. Več je netko napisao jedno je pršut, a drugo iznutrice. 
Pršut se i soli i to pošteno i sol ga čuva, nisam sigurna da se posteljica soli.
Isto tako posteljica je puna krvi i to je jedan sasvim drugi sastav i "problematika" vezana za infekcije.

Iskreno, bez obzira da li se čudim previše ili ne, ne mogu vjerovati da bi se osoba koja je netom rodila i odgovorna je za malu bebu upustila u tako za zdravlje rizičnu situaciju kao što je konzumiranje doma "u fušu" kapsulirane posteljice.

Još ok da pojede komad sirove i ostatak smrzne, tu nema takvog rizika razvoja bakterija, ali da je netko doma pari, dehidrira i onda konzumira, to mi je apsolutno nemoguće.

----------


## Anemona

> Otrujes???
> Jel ti to ozbiljno?


Da, vrlo ozbiljno!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto, to je procedura. Inace je netmums u brijtaniji jako uvazena stranica, kao ovdje roda, tako da vjerujem izvoru ako kaze da je to procedura. Nego, meni je tu vise nevjerojatno da jedna mama koja je tek rodila ima vremena da se bavi kapsuliranjem. Ja prvih mjesec dana nisam niti jedan rucak skuhala  :Wink: 




> A kako bi i našla odgovore, kad nitko to ne radi u kućnoj radinosti. Več je netko napisao jedno je pršut, a drugo iznutrice. 
> Pršut se i soli i to pošteno i sol ga čuva, nisam sigurna da se posteljica soli.
> Isto tako posteljica je puna krvi i to je jedan sasvim drugi sastav i "problematika" vezana za infekcije.
> 
> Iskreno, bez obzira da li se čudim previše ili ne, ne mogu vjerovati da bi se osoba koja je netom rodila i odgovorna je za malu bebu upustila u tako za zdravlje rizičnu situaciju kao što je konzumiranje doma "u fušu" kapsulirane posteljice.
> 
> Još ok da pojede komad sirove i ostatak smrzne, tu nema takvog rizika razvoja bakterija, ali da je netko doma pari, dehidrira i onda konzumira, to mi je apsolutno nemoguće.

----------


## lulu-mama

Zato se vjerojatno javila potreba za encapsulation specialistima. Ne zato jer je to nemoguće doma napraviti, nego jer mame nemaju vremena, i imaju važniji stvari za brinuti.
Druga easy opcija je pojesi u shaku.

Inače, čitam sad malo ove znanstvene studije. Vrlo zanimljivo. 
Našla sam informacije o tome da, pošto placenta prenosi hranjive tvari djetetu, u njoj se mogu naći svi važni nutrijenti i hormoni: 



> selenium,  iron, the vitamins riboﬂavin, thiamin, and pyridoxine, the  fatty  acids  arachidonic  acid  (AA)  and  docosahexaenoic  acid  (DHA), oxytocin, progesterone,  human  placental  lactogen,relaxin, inhibin and activin, β-endorphin  and  β-lipotrophin  and  calcium,  iron,  copper,  and  zinc.  Additionally,  the  most  rigorous investigations of the physiological effects of placentophagy have identiﬁed a  putative  substance  in  human  and  non-human  placental  tissue,  termed Placental Opioid Enhancing Factor (POEF),


Čini se da je POEF zapravo najistraživaniji i dokazan, tj. spominje se da ima značajnu ulogu u smanjivanju osjećaja boli.

----------


## Anemona

Znam, cjepidlačim, ali da li si vidjela u živo posteljicu?
Ja jesam i to nije organ koji je samo tako laka "u fušu" pretvoriti u prah. Usudila bih se reči da je i nemoguće bez profesionalne opreme.

----------


## lulu-mama

Predlažeš radije shake?  :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

> Predlažeš radije shake?


 Svakako! :Yes:  :Grin:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ima na netu na brdo mjesta o tome kako raditi kapsule - guglajte placenta encapsulation.  nije (jako) komplicirano.  ko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Primjećujem da se ova tema već odavno trebala prebaciti na Recepti:moderator: :Raspa:

----------


## Beti3

Sa gledišta gastronomije, placenta je vrlo odvratna na izgled. Vjerojatno se priroda potrudila učiniti je gnjusnom za konzumaciju, da se ne bi konzumirala.

Sa gledišta morala i običaja ljudskih, znaju svi da je veći dio placente nastao od oplođenog jajašca, dakle dio je drugog organizma. A jedenje dijela drugog ljudskog organizma, znamo svi kako se zove. Onaj dio placente koji je nastao od tkiva sluznice maternice jest baš to: sluzavo tkivo. Jako apetitljivo  :Grin: 

Pa još očistiti sve silne žile i žilice, skinuti opne, ima tu posla i posla  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto ideja za biznis  :Wink: . Placenta encapsulation  :Wink:  Ovdje je dosta unosno: 150£ za kapsule, 40£ za shake  :Wink: 

E=lulu-mama;2396723]Zato se vjerojatno javila potreba za encapsulation specialistima. Ne zato jer je to nemoguće doma napraviti, nego jer mame nemaju vremena, i imaju važniji stvari za brinuti.
Druga easy opcija je pojesi u shaku.

Inače, čitam sad malo ove znanstvene studije. Vrlo zanimljivo. 
Našla sam informacije o tome da, pošto placenta prenosi hranjive tvari djetetu, u njoj se mogu naći svi važni nutrijenti i hormoni: 

Čini se da je POEF zapravo najistraživaniji i dokazan, tj. spominje se da ima značajnu ulogu u smanjivanju osjećaja boli.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Evo i recepta za shake  :Wink: 
http://codenamemama.com/2012/01/09/p...othie-recipes/

----------


## Rivendell

> Sa gledišta gastronomije, placenta je vrlo odvratna na izgled. Vjerojatno se priroda potrudila učiniti je gnjusnom za konzumaciju, da se ne bi konzumirala.
> 
> Sa gledišta morala i običaja ljudskih, znaju svi da je veći dio placente nastao od oplođenog jajašca, dakle dio je drugog organizma. A jedenje dijela drugog ljudskog organizma, znamo svi kako se zove. Onaj dio placente koji je nastao od tkiva sluznice maternice jest baš to: sluzavo tkivo. Jako apetitljivo 
> 
> Pa još očistiti sve silne žile i žilice, skinuti opne, ima tu posla i posla


Da, da, ima bit da je jetrica jako lijepa na izgled. Ili bubrezi. A tek mozak... Pa svejedno sve to skupa lijepo bacimo na tavu i pojedemo. 

To uopce nije i ne moze biti kriterij da li je nesto za jesti ili nije.

----------


## Beti3

> Da, da, ima bit da je jetrica jako lijepa na izgled. Ili bubrezi. A tek mozak... Pa svejedno sve to skupa lijepo bacimo na tavu i pojedemo. 
> 
> To uopce nije i ne moze biti kriterij da li je nesto za jesti ili nije.


I jetra i bubrezi i mozak,( nadam se da ne misliš na ljudske organe  :Grin: ), izgledaju puno bolje od placente. Na stranu što ja ne bih, i nikad nisam, nikakvu iznutricu pojela, nisam ja mjerilo.

Ne znam kako je uobičajeno, ali meni je izgled hrane najvažnija stvar koja odlučuje što ću jesti, pa zatim miris. 

Nemoj reći da bi nešto odvratno, ljigavo i puno žilica, s guštom pojela.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja ne kuzim t gadjenje na placentu. Meni ona uopce ne izgleda ruzno ili puno gore od mozga, ili jetrica. Da ne zaboravim napomenuti da nas je sigurno vecina u djetinjstvu jela bijele bubrege...prije nego smo saznali o cemu se radi  :Wink:  lol!
MIslim da je tu najbitnije pitanje da li zaista djeluje? POkusala sam odguglati lose iskustvo placentofagije. Nisam ga nasla.

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja sam nasla negativna iskustva u jednom znanstv. clanku: los miris/okus, glavobolja nakon konzumacije.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

MOzes li mi poslati link? 




> Ja sam nasla negativna iskustva u jednom znanstv. clanku: los miris/okus, glavobolja nakon konzumacije.

----------


## Malificent

> Prije opisivanja moje odluke i iskustva same placentofagije, 
> voljela bih se smjestiti u društvene "okvire" kako bih nekako objektivno pojasnila temelje moje osobnosti i odluku da nakon poroda konzumiram posteljicu. Fakultetski sam obrazovana, govorim nekoliko stranih jezika, puno putujem po svijetu, privatnik sam, relativno mlada majka, bavim se sportom, ekološkom poljoprivredom za vlastite potrebe, koristim platnene pelene, recikliram apsolutno sve što trošim...član sam nekoliko građanskih udruga, nosim štikle-ponekad, šminkam se i dobro kuham..znači-normalna, zdrava mlada žena..
> 
> Odluku da prakticiram placentofagiju sam donijela u razgovoru i dogovoru sa suprugom čak tri godine prije same trudnoće. Jednu smo večer gledali NAtional Geographic emisiju "U maternici" i nekako smo se blesavo pogledavali sa pitanjem: zašto svi sisavci (uključujući biljojede) jedu posteljicu nakon poroda, a mi- ljudi, "uber-sisavci" više ne?!!
> I tu kreće naš put u otkrivanje znanosti, biologije i same logike koja stoji iza tog neobičnog rituala stručnog naziva- PLACENTOFAGIJA.
> 
> Ponovit ću ovdje pojedinosti koje je RODA već iznjela u svojoj rubrici na ovu temu, kako bih vam olakšala direktno razumijevanje teme.
> 
> Posteljica sadrži sljedeće hormone, koji se izlučuju NAKON poroda u posteljicu i služe isključivo za dobrobit majke:
> ...


Pročitala sam ovo iskustvo i moram priznati da mi je malo nedorečeno. Rodila sam dva puta i također mi se sve jako brzo povuklo za oko 7 dana iako nisam ni dobila puno na kilaži, krvarila sam isto vrlo kratko, bila sam prava mlijekara te sam se jako brzo oporavila a nisam jela nikakve posteljice. To mi je moram priznati nezamislivo ali eto to je moje mišljenje čak i da sam je  i htjela pojesti mislim da bi je povratila...
Mene zanima zašto je (ako je sve bilo svršeno i kao iz bajke) dijete imalo kolike??? Zar nije mlijeko sadržavalo čarobne dodatke??? Zanima me jeli tata jeo posteljicu kad je i on tako stoički podnio grčeve. Kada dijete ima grčeve ono nije naravno bolesno ali mu u većini slučajeva crijeva nisu dovoljno pripremljena/zrela za mlijeko koje prima bilo majčino ili adaptirano. Moji dvoje djece dečko i cura su oboje dojeni i nisu imali grčeve. Mislim da je to jednostavno slučajnost i da sam imala "sreće" isto kao što si ti sa oporavkom nakon porođaja. Priča mi u svakom slučaju baš ne drži vodu ali naravno svako može jesti što mu se prohtije samo tvrditi drugim ljudima da mu je to sigurno pomoglo za brz oporavak je bedastoća. Eto to je moje skromno mišljenje
I da dodam, osim ljudi još jedni sisavci ne jedu posteljicu a to su dupini nadasve izuzetno inteligentna bića ali ipak nehumanoidi tako da ne možemo tvrditi da nam je ne jedenje nametnuta društvena norma....

----------


## Malificent

> Prije opisivanja moje odluke i iskustva same placentofagije, 
> voljela bih se smjestiti u društvene "okvire" kako bih nekako objektivno pojasnila temelje moje osobnosti i odluku da nakon poroda konzumiram posteljicu. Fakultetski sam obrazovana, govorim nekoliko stranih jezika, puno putujem po svijetu, privatnik sam, relativno mlada majka, bavim se sportom, ekološkom poljoprivredom za vlastite potrebe, koristim platnene pelene, recikliram apsolutno sve što trošim...član sam nekoliko građanskih udruga, nosim štikle-ponekad, šminkam se i dobro kuham..znači-normalna, zdrava mlada žena..
> 
> Odluku da prakticiram placentofagiju sam donijela u razgovoru i dogovoru sa suprugom čak tri godine prije same trudnoće. Jednu smo večer gledali NAtional Geographic emisiju "U maternici" i nekako smo se blesavo pogledavali sa pitanjem: zašto svi sisavci (uključujući biljojede) jedu posteljicu nakon poroda, a mi- ljudi, "uber-sisavci" više ne?!!
> I tu kreće naš put u otkrivanje znanosti, biologije i same logike koja stoji iza tog neobičnog rituala stručnog naziva- PLACENTOFAGIJA.
> 
> Ponovit ću ovdje pojedinosti koje je RODA već iznjela u svojoj rubrici na ovu temu, kako bih vam olakšala direktno razumijevanje teme.
> 
> Posteljica sadrži sljedeće hormone, koji se izlučuju NAKON poroda u posteljicu i služe isključivo za dobrobit majke:
> ...


Mammals eat their placenta for two reasons. 1. they are starving and need the nutrients. 2. to hide the﻿ smell from predators so they don't find their baby and eat it. there is NO reason for middle-class white women to be eating their placentas. This woman has clearly read one too many naturopath magazines. Find a hobby, lady!

----------

